# Looking for a steady rest



## larry C (Dec 25, 2021)

Guys, I need some advice. my lathe is a Nova 1624, I'm needing a steady rest, I have a One Way bowl rest now, with two wheels. It's great for hollowing a bowl, 
but I want one that will give support of 3 or preferably 4 sides. 
Thanks for the help
Larry


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2021)

I can't help you with what you want but if you decide to get rid of the Oneway I'd be interested.


----------



## larry C (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks, Tony, I do like the OneWay, and will probably keep it. I've had it several years and it's really great for hollowing open vessels. Packard Woodworks used to have the one I was interested in, but I don't think they carry it anymore, and being the old fart that I've gotten to be, I don't remember the name of it......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2021)

I plan to make one at some point, I bought some Rollerblade wheels awhile back and will pattern mine after the one that @woodman6415 made.


----------



## larry C (Dec 25, 2021)

Tony said:


> I plan to make one at some point, I bought some Rollerblade wheels awhile back and will pattern mine after the one that @woodman6415 made.


Are you planning to use wood for the material, or metal? I've been looking at the "Clark Steadyrest", it looks extremley strong, but it ain't cheap.
I have the capablilities of using wood, and have some 6/4 white ok, but would it work?


----------



## trc65 (Dec 25, 2021)

At some point in time I plan to make a Clark style steady rest. If there is interest, I found a step by step guide (PDF) on another site, and would be happy to repost it here when I find it. Of course, welding is required, but there are many different designs for wood ones floating around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2021)

trc65 said:


> At some point in time I plan to make a Clark style steady rest. If there is interest, I found a step by step guide (PDF) on another site, and would be happy to repost it here when I find it. Of course, welding is required, but there are many different designs for wood ones floating around.


I'm interested in that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 25, 2021)

Here is the PDF which I was able to load. The drawings and plans are for a larger lathe, but easy to scale down. I plan to make one for my Rikon with a 12.5"swing.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 25, 2021)

larry C said:


> Guys, I need some advice. my lathe is a Nova 1624, I'm needing a steady rest, I have a One Way bowl rest now, with two wheels. It's great for hollowing a bowl,
> but I want one that will give support of 3 or preferably 4 sides.
> Thanks for the help
> Larry


Hey Larry, I may be able to help as I have one from when I had my Jet 1640. I’ll get some pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 26, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm interested in that....


Yes, I am also.....Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 26, 2021)

larry C said:


> Are you planning to use wood for the material, or metal? I've been looking at the "Clark Steadyrest", it looks extremley strong, but it ain't cheap.
> I have the capablilities of using wood, and have some 6/4 white ok, but would it work?


I'm planning on using wood, I don't weld. @woodman6415 can you post a pic of yours?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2021)

@Nubsnstubs


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 26, 2021)

Tony said:


> I'm planning on using wood, I don't weld. @woodman6415 can you post a pic of yours?


I made mine, I used some sealed ball bearings that were left over from another project. The rest of it is plywood, hardwood scraps, and bolts nuts and washers. Seems to work good enough for my purposes.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 26, 2021)

I have one I made from wood that serves me well, I can get some pics when I get home in a couple of days from our Christmas excursion.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 26, 2021)

I like that one with the square tubing. I made mine from wood a long time ago. It works fine.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## larry C (Dec 26, 2021)

Tony said:


> I'm planning on using wood, I don't weld. @woodman6415 can you post a pic of yours?





barry richardson said:


> I have one I made from wood that serves me well, I can get some pics when I get home in a couple of days from our Christmas excursion.


I would appreciate that, thank you


----------



## TimR (Dec 26, 2021)

Larry, @larry C heres the one I was referring to that’s available.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 26, 2021)

TimR said:


> Larry, @larry C heres the one I was referring to that’s available.
> 
> View attachment 219859
> 
> ...


That's very similar to what Wendell has that I plan on making.


----------



## larry C (Dec 26, 2021)

Tony said:


> That's very similar to what Wendell has that I plan on making.


Interesting! Other than time it doesn't look too be extremely difficult to make

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 26, 2021)

My steady has come in handy many times. Got mine years ago from Jeff Nicol. Some cool wood came with it unexpectedly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 26, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> My steady has come in handy many times. Got mine years ago from Jeff Nicol. Some cool wood came with it unexpectedly.
> 
> View attachment 219866


I made one modeled after Jeff's, he was getting swamped for a while making them along with Comfort style tool rests. I am sure my welding on my steel steady isn't as nice as Jeff's, but it's held up well. Seems like I only paid about $25 or so for the flange ring from MSC for those interested in making a steel version.


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 26, 2021)

TimR said:


> I made one modeled after Jeff's, he was getting swamped for a while making them along with Comfort style tool rests. I am sure my welding on my steel steady isn't as nice as Jeff's, but it's held up well. Seems like I only paid about $25 or so for the flange ring from MSC for those interested in making a steel version.


Tim, not had any contact with aJeff for years. As I recall he told me he was getting out of or cutting back on fabrication. Do you know if he is doing ok?


----------



## TimR (Dec 26, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> Tim, not had any contact with aJeff for years. As I recall he told me he was getting out of or cutting back on fabrication. Do you know if he is doing ok?


No clue, hopefully staying healthy and spending time with family. He made some cool stuff…really liked his urban log hauler

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2021)

Here is mine Larry, it is my third, each time I improved it a little based on the shortcomings of the prior one. The ring is made of three layers of 3/4 ply. one layer of the ply is cut away to make a track for the arms. Used some Rockler knobs to secure the arms. Used allthread and a wood bottom plate (not shown) to secure the rig to the ways, about 14" diameter capacity. 5 arms might seem like overkill, but I don't regret it, I hollow a lot of gnarly stuff and I like the added stability. Only complaint I have with this one is humidity can cause the arms to bind in their track sometimes... oh yea, the wheels are roller blade wheels, picked em up cheap at Goodwill....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2021)

Very cool Barry, I picked up some brand new wheels at good will for just such a project. I just haven't decided if I want to use wood or metal for the frame. Your design is pretty cool for the arms being set into the wood to be more ridgid, I like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 30, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Here is mine Larry, it is my third, each time I improved it a little based on the shortcomings of the prior one. The ring is made of three layers of 3/4 ply. one layer of the ply is cut away to make a track for the arms. Used some Rockler knobs to secure the arms. Used allthread and a wood bottom plate (not shown) to secure the rig to the ways, about 14" diameter capacity. 5 arms might seem like overkill, but I don't regret it, I hollow a lot of gnarly stuff and I like the added stability. Only complaint I have with this one is humidity can cause the arms to bind in their track sometimes... oh yea, the wheels are roller blade wheels, picked em up cheap at Goodwill....
> 
> View attachment 220123
> 
> View attachment 220124


Interesting design......I wonder how Baltic birch would work. I have some 12mm stock, if I doubled that with epoxy, it seem's to me that it
would be plenty strong....your thoughts?
Larry


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 30, 2021)

larry C said:


> Interesting design......I wonder how Baltic birch would work. I have some 12mm stock, if I doubled that with epoxy, it seem's to me that it
> would be plenty strong....your thoughts?
> Larry


Baltic birch would probably be best, I used some "big box" grade stuff cause it's what was on hand. I used wood glue and screws for mine but epoxy would work great too. Thickness.of the ply is not that critical, I think 3 layers of 12mm would work, instead of 3/4 . like I said, I kinda went overboard on mine....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

